# Freaky skull



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

If the jaw hinge is in the right place, whatever it is has a terrible overbite. Cant be lined up as it couldnt chew anything.

I was thinking beaver till the pic w/ the BIC.


----------

